# Teclado Casio recibió más voltaje del necesario y ya no funciona.



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 7, 2015)

Hola. Tengo un teclado Casio CTK-1100, yo utilizaba un cargador genérico para hacerlo funcionar.
Por mucho tiempo funcionó bien, pero ahora ya no. Al conectarlo se escucha estática y al presionar las teclas no se oye nada.
    El voltaje de alimentación del teclado es de 9.5 V, pero medí el voltaje que me estaba entregando el cargador y es de 17.5 V. Ya sé por qué no servía.
    Ajusté el voltaje a 9.5 V otra vez y lo conecté, pero se sigue oyendo estática y al presionar las teclas no se oye nada.
    ¿Saben ustedes qué se pudo haber dañado y si se puede reparar? Abrí el teclado y aparentemente todos los componentes están bien, no se ve nada quemado. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Feb 7, 2015)

Hola,inmediatamente despues de la entrada de Voltaje ext.,encontraras un Reg.de V.,anota sus caract.impresas en su cuerpo y averigua sus caract. de Vin./Vout en:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/
Con esos datos y con el Trafo.de V.adecuado,mide en dinamica su Vin./Vout.-


----------



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracias por responder. Hay un integrado que dice TA8227APG el datasheet dice que es un LOW FRECUENCY POWER AMPLIFIER, ¿es ese el regulador? Y el datasheet dice que el voltaje máximo es de 20 V. ¿Si reemplazo el integrado crees que se arregle?


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 7, 2015)

Te convendría subir fotos (con buena definición) de la placa en cuestión, así sabrían ayudarte mejor.


----------



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 7, 2015)

Esta es la foto de la placa.


----------



## Xapas (Feb 7, 2015)

Comprueba el transistor que aparece, o si hay algun zener, porque no se reconoce el regulador. Si no hay regulador, significa que el transfornador le administraba el voltaje ya regulado, y puede que te hayas cargado el amplificador.


----------



## analogico (Feb 7, 2015)

jorgelmedinas dijo:


> Hola. Tengo un teclado Casio CTK-1100, yo utilizaba un cargador genérico para hacerlo funcionar.
> Por mucho tiempo funcionó bien, pero ahora ya no. Al conectarlo se escucha estática y al presionar las teclas no se oye nada.
> El voltaje de alimentación del teclado es de 9.5 V, pero medí el voltaje que me estaba entregando el cargador y es de 17.5 V. Ya sé por qué no servía.
> Ajusté el voltaje a 9.5 V otra vez y lo conecté, pero se sigue oyendo estática y al presionar las teclas no se oye nada.
> ¿Saben ustedes qué se pudo haber dañado y si se puede reparar? Abrí el teclado y aparentemente todos los componentes están bien, no se ve nada quemado. Gracias de antemano.


por los sintomas puede ser el ic201


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## analogico (Feb 7, 2015)

corrijo si el sintoma es que  funciona pero no suena  puede que sea el ic 201





jorgelmedinas dijo:


> Gracias por responder. Hay un integrado que dice TA8227APG el datasheet dice que es un LOW FRECUENCY POWER AMPLIFIER, ¿es ese el regulador? Y el datasheet dice que el voltaje máximo es de 20 V. ¿Si reemplazo el integrado crees que se arregle?



no ese es el amplificador  de audio y  no se que datashet estas leyendo pot que el voltaje  son 9V y el maximo son 12v


si   debe tener otro regulador  a 5v o 3,3 V por la foto imagino que esta al otro lado de la placa


estabas usando una fuente multivoltaje


----------



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 7, 2015)

Sí, estaba usando una fuente multivoltaje que falló y en vez de entregar 9.5 V entregó alrededor de 17 V.

Voy a revisar el otro lado de la placa.


----------



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 8, 2015)

Ya revisé el otro lado de la placa y no hay ningún regulador de voltaje.

Del lado que se ve en la foto sólo hay: capacitores, bobinas, el amplificador, transistores, un diodo y resistencias.


----------



## analogico (Feb 8, 2015)

jorgelmedinas dijo:


> Ya revisé el otro lado de la placa y no hay ningún regulador de voltaje.
> 
> Del lado que se ve en la foto sólo hay: capacitores, bobinas, el amplificador, transistores, un diodo y resistencias.


repito
el teclado funciona la pantalla pero no suena
o no hace nada??
si no hace nada es probable que el regulador fallo
si  solo no suena entonces es el amplificador de audio
----

el regulador puede estar hecho con un diodo zener y un transistor

el diodo zener esta en la base del transistor(busca el datashet del transistor)

si mides con  el cargador conectado
por las otras 2 patas una debe tener 9V y la otra 5V  

--
para probar el amplificador

tambien mide la pata de voltaje  del amplificador de audio que llegen los 9V
y toca las patas de entrada de audio   (  sin hacer corto con la pata del lado ) debe sonar tum tum los parlantes


----------



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 8, 2015)

La pantalla sí prende, lo que ocurre es que no suena nada al presionar las teclas. ¿El amplificador que dices es el LOW FRECUENCY POWER AMPLIFIER?


----------



## analogico (Feb 8, 2015)

jorgelmedinas dijo:


> La pantalla sí prende, lo que ocurre es que no suena nada al presionar las teclas. ¿El amplificador que dices es el LOW FRECUENCY POWER AMPLIFIER?



si ese mismo

si no es ese integrado malo lo malo debe estar muy cerca de el

aunque por los sintomas debe ser el integrado


----------



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 8, 2015)

Muchas gracias por responer analogico.

Acabo de probar el integrado, medí la alimentaciones VCC1 y VCC2 respecto a PRE-GND.

VCC1 = 7 V
VCC2 = 4.2 V

También mandé unos pulsos a IN1 e IN2 con el multímetro en modo de continuidad y la punta negra en PRE-GND. Al hacerlo en IN1 no se escucha nada en los parlantes, al hacerlo en IN2 sí se escucha el tum tum.

Y corrijo, al presionar las teclas del teclado sí se escuchan los sonidos, pero muy débiles en comparación con la estática.

Esto dice el datasheet del integrado.


----------



## analogico (Feb 8, 2015)

jorgelmedinas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responer analogico.
> 
> Acabo de probar el integrado, medí la alimentaciones VCC1 y VCC2 respecto a PRE-GND.
> 
> ...



un poco bajo
aunque como no tengo foto del otro lado nose
imagino que los 2v que faltan se quedan en un diodo y la bobina
si es asi bien

claramente    el integrado no esta trabajando o sonaria ambas entradas  al hacer la prueba del tum


 una prueba rapida seria cambiar el integrado
si funciona  esta arreglado 

de las veces que e arreglado cosas con ese integrado siempre la falla fue el integrado
no te puedo asegurar por que ninguna de esas cosas fue un piano


----------



## jorgelmedinas (Feb 8, 2015)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda analogico.

Voy a cambiar el integrado y voy a probar. Te digo cómo me fue.


----------



## MateroGalactico333 (Sep 28, 2021)

jorgelmedinas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda analogico.
> 
> Voy a cambiar el integrado y voy a probar. Te digo cómo me fue.


Hola, tengo una situación similar con teclado CASIO CT 636.Enciende pero se escucha ultra bajito, casi imperceptible, solo con auriculares. Cambie algunos capacitores que estaban mal de aspecto, porque al parecer le han volcado algún liquido encima y a partir de ese momento dejo de sonar. No me dedico a la electrónica pero me doy maña. También tiene un regulador de tensión CA 5668, pero creería que eso no es porque enciende.
Estos síntomas indicarían que podría ser este bendito integrado?
Alguien sabe como se prueban estos integrados para saber que estan ok? 
adjunto imágenes de la plaqueta.
 Gracias de antemano por la ayuda!


----------



## analogico (Sep 29, 2021)

MateroGalactico333 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una situación similar con teclado CASIO CT 636.Enciende pero se escucha ultra bajito, casi imperceptible, solo con auriculares. Cambie algunos capacitores que estaban mal de aspecto, porque al parecer le han volcado algún liquido encima y a partir de ese momento dejo de sonar. No me dedico a la electrónica pero me doy maña. También tiene un regulador de tensión CA 5668, pero creería que eso no es porque enciende.
> Estos síntomas indicarían que podría ser este bendito integrado?
> Alguien sabe como se prueban estos integrados para saber que estan ok?
> adjunto imágenes de la plaqueta.
> Gracias de antemano por la ayuda!




limpialo y sigue cambiando capacitores 
ese liquido es liquido de capacitor


----------



## MateroGalactico333 (Oct 4, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> limpialo y sigue cambiando capacitores
> ese liquido es liquido de capacitor


ok! vamos que ver que pasa. gracias!


----------

